
Dictionary of Algorithms and Data Structures - urbannomad
http://xlinux.nist.gov/dads//
======
quant18
There's insane amounts of great stuff hidden in the various nooks and crannies
of the NIST website. Some of my other favorites:

Engineering Statistics Handbook
<http://www.itl.nist.gov/div898/handbook/index.htm>

Digital Library of Mathematical Functions <http://dlmf.nist.gov/>

The Quantum Algorithm Zoo <http://math.nist.gov/quantum/zoo/>

~~~
onan_barbarian
Agreed on the Engineering Statistics Handbook, especially Section 5 on Process
Improvement, which contains a decent (and free) treatment of Design of
Experiments. A lot of the earlier sections are ok but not as sharply
interesting, but their DoE stuff is quite good.

~~~
Entaroadun
I was just reading this section yesterday!

------
sphynx
Haha, there is a definition of Marlena:

Definition: A wonderful wife. Every man should have such an incredible wife.
We got married in 1976, too, and life's only gotten better.

<http://xlinux.nist.gov/dads//HTML/marlena.html>

------
nrbafna
a two-minute css-pivot to make homepage a little easier on the eyes.

<http://www.csspivot.com/az9fT>

~~~
sili
This is awesome. Finally a solution for all those white on black blogs.

~~~
gcb
I disagree. Browser side user-css files are the solution to this 'problem'
(honestly, my main gripe is low contrast, mainly the gray on white that is the
last fashion these days)

opera is the only one that got it right. easy to write the css in a way it
works for most sites, and a very convenient way to turn it on/off. too bad
opera is ridden with bugs since 8.5 and so i gave up.

------
thejbf
This dictionary looks like it's the index of The Algorithm Design Manual by
Skiena: [http://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steve-
Skiena/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steve-
Skiena/dp/0387948600)

~~~
arasraj
I was thinking the same thing. The catalog of algorithms at the end of the
book is indispensable.

This site does seem to cover a much broader range of algorithms though.

------
bmohlenhoff
So, how many of these algorithms do you think are covered by litigatable
software patents?

------
Hexstream
Nothing for Rete? _Come on_.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rete_algorithm>

------
andrewcooke
"Don't use this to cheat" - how quaint. There was once a time when there was
an economics of scarcity in information...

------
misterbwong
If you're interested in glossaries of this type, there's a great one (with
pictures!) in the back of The Algorithm Design Manual by Steven Skiena.

[http://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steven-
Skiena/...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steven-
Skiena/dp/1849967202/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304116197&sr=8-1)

------
beck5
Interesting, Would be great if there were some sort of tag/taglike system for
the properties/usages.

